# WTF ITS A CATALOGUE



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Just came back from the local newsagent, picked up a magazine (thinking it was a magazine) turned out its was a Motackle catalogue no fishing article whatsoever & it could be mine for just $12.95, looking at other mags on the same shelf finding most where cheaper & 75% "came" with a"free Lure"  ??, I have catalogues posted to me free not only work related some for leisure, not sure what others think but if a company is selling its products in my part of the world catalogues are usually given out as advertisement, in the least couldn't it have some sort of tackle related article's included.??  Seems to me that Motackle are only after the customers buck.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

It's the same as the labels on soft drink bottles where you send them in along with $x to buy a t-shirt emblazoned with the company logo.....they want YOU to pay them to advertise to you!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> It's the same as the labels on soft drink bottles where you send them in along with $x to buy a t-shirt emblazoned with the company logo.....they want YOU to pay them to advertise to you!


Says he who bought a Hobie rashie at Christmas....swore I'd never pay to wear advertising for someone else.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > It's the same as the labels on soft drink bottles where you send them in along with $x to buy a t-shirt emblazoned with the company logo.....they want YOU to pay them to advertise to you!
> ...


Isn't talking to yourself the first sign of insanity???? :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a symptom of poor eyesight, fat thumbs and an aversion to lots of jobs on a Monday morning.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

MoTackle have always sold their catalogue.
They do send it for free once you've made an order from them though, for 12 months I think.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I think tackle catalogues are classified as pornography. Did it come sealed in plastic?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I guess if it's their own catalogue then it's costing them $$ to have it printed. I'd understand it being at a tackle shop but newsagent? hmmm, I guess people are prepared to pay for porn.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

patwah said:


> I think you still get 3 issues free when you purchase something from them?


They've never given me one. I just get the weekly specials email where they plug run out stock for sale at the RRP.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

It used to be $10 and when you ordered with the voucher in the back, you got $10 off (so the catalogue didn't cost you anything)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BrettoQLD said:


> Isn't talking to yourself the first sign of insanity???? :lol:


No checking for hairs on the palms of your hands is. The absence is affirmative = too much wanking.

trevor


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I always check inside the mags before i buy them - that is unless its Asian Babes - then I know what I'm getting myself into !


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I get about 3 a quarter, presumably because I use 3 different debit cards when I shop there so I'm on their system 3 times.

I'll sell you one for $5.


----------

